# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  I achieve things. I'm an achiever!

## Narquois

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Pour diverses raisons personnelles, notamment la venue future d'un second petit démon qui va beaucoup m'accaparer, et à cause de ma faible capacité à jouer en mode "casual", je vous dit "Au revoir!".

Histoire de vous laisser un petit souvenir (et de pas me tenter à reprendre), j'ai déposé *[Eternity]* et quelques PO dans la banque de guilde. Je vous laisse décider de son sort, au pire, vous la vendez (~2500 po) et ça devrait permettre de financer pas mal de choses. 

Merci pour le dynamisme des animateurs PvE et RvR, et pour les bons moments ensemble.

Allez bisous!

----------


## olih

::o: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Maderone s'est déjà servi...

----------


## atavus



----------


## Tynril

Eh ben putain !

J'aurais personellement préféré te voir frimer avec à l'Arche et sur les champs de bataille pendant encore de nombreuses années, mais s'en aller pour un caneton c'est la plus noble des causes. Honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on arrivera à trouver une utilisation qui en soit digne ! C'est le moment où l'on regrette de ne pas avoir une maison de guilde dans laquelle on puisse l'exposer sur un mur, en dessus de la cheminée, avec une petite plaque commémorative émouvante.

Je te souhaite tout de bon pour cette nouvelle aventure non moins légendaire !

----------


## Rikimaru

> Eh ben putain !
> 
> J'aurais personellement préféré te voir frimer avec à l'Arche et sur les champs de bataille pendant encore de nombreuses années, mais s'en aller pour un caneton c'est la plus noble des causes. Honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on arrivera à trouver une utilisation qui en soit digne ! C'est le moment où l'on regrette de ne pas avoir une maison de guilde dans laquelle on puisse l'exposer sur un mur, en dessus de la cheminée, avec une petite plaque commémorative émouvante.
> 
> Je te souhaite tout de bon pour cette nouvelle aventure non moins légendaire !


La maison de guilde c'est déja la cas  ::): 

Mais sur GW 1  :haha:

----------


## Zepolak

> Eh ben putain !
> 
> J'aurais personellement préféré te voir frimer avec à l'Arche et sur les champs de bataille pendant encore de nombreuses années, mais s'en aller pour un caneton c'est la plus noble des causes. Honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr que l'on arrivera à trouver une utilisation qui en soit digne ! C'est le moment où l'on regrette de ne pas avoir une maison de guilde dans laquelle on puisse l'exposer sur un mur, en dessus de la cheminée, avec une petite plaque commémorative émouvante.
> 
> Je te souhaite tout de bon pour cette nouvelle aventure non moins légendaire !


Voilà, je suis exactement du même avis que ce monsieur !

Tain le départ plein de panache avec la meilleure raison du monde !  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je voulais organiser une soirée d'adieu où on aurait escorter Narquois en McM grimés en dolyaks mais bon ...

----------


## dragou

Je trouve que c'est un acte très audacieux et tout autant judicieux mais très réfléchi!!!

bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## Odrhann

Si on vend Eternité, mais on peut acheter un HALL DE GUILDE !

QUEL PANACHE !

---------- Post added at 00h35 ---------- Previous post was at 00h35 ----------

Formidable !

---------- Post added at 00h36 ---------- Previous post was at 00h35 ----------

Bon courage !

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas encore possible :x

----------


## Maximelene

C'est dommage de voir quelqu'un partir. Bon courage IRL, surtout pour ton second reroll !  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Dommage en effet mais c'est pour une belle cause alors bonne continuation à toi, ça va être du sport :D

----------


## tibere

tu remercieras le démon qui permet a la guilde d’être riche ...;o)

----------


## Vaaahn

Même si ça fait un moment que je t'ai pas croisé, bon vent Narquois  :;):

----------


## Dka

Même si nous n'avons pas eu l'occasion de jouer ensemble (hors mission de guilde), je ne peu que te souhaiter une bonne chance dans ta vraie vie et au revoir surement si tu continu d'orbiter autour du forum.

----------


## Narquois

Merci pour vos messages, j'apprécie.  ::): 

Bon courage à vous!

----------


## NayeDjel

La vraie vie c'est vraiment trop nul  ::'(:  

Bon courage avec le marmot !  ::):

----------


## Caf

Byebye mec, @++

----------


## Nessou

> Je vous laisse décider de son sort, au pire, vous la vendez (~2500 po) et ça devrait permettre de financer pas mal de choses.


Il y a une demande à 2700 po là à l'HV.

----------


## dragou

> Il y a une demande à 2700 po là à l'HV.


1000PO en moins que son prix....

https://bravevesperia.com/extra/weaponcalculator.php


Ok 2700po c'est bien, mais les prix ont up à mort ces temps-ci donc vendre à ce prix, c'est se faire en*****

----------


## Nessou

Ouais enfin à 3600 po le mec préfère le faire lui-même le truc que de l'acheter à l'HV.

----------


## dragou

> Ouais enfin à 3600 po le mec préfère le faire lui-même le truc que de l'acheter à l'HV.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais la tu exposais le prix à 2500 avec une demande à 2700 => très bonne affaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Mon intervention servait uniquement à avertir du prix de la chose ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bientôt on va entendre que Narquois n'aurait pas du mettre les deux espadons dans la Forge  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Bientôt on va entendre que Narquois n'aurait pas du mettre les deux espadons dans la Forge


Si vu qu'il avait aurore liée donc ça n'aurait fait qu'une arme vendable ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Comment ? Une raison de moins de rager sur un don généreux et désintéressé ?
Sandale !  ::o:

----------

